# Playhouse Progress!



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Not only did we get our first egg today, but I managed to get the playhouse to start looking like something. My husband built the PVC frame yesterday, and I got 3 walls attached. I thought it would look more "farmy" if I used burlap. I didn't stop to think that burlap really STINKS to work with. The babies are coming to play tomorrow, so they'll at least have a 3-sided house!:wizard:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now that is going to make some grandkids very happy.

It's looking very good. The roof shingles are neat.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks! My grandson is 2 1/2, and he loves crawling into cabinets or coffee tables with doors. He should fit in the house much easier.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Love it and the kitty inside, too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's awesome!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That is really cute!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What a beautiful memory maker!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is sooooo cute !!!!!
I Love It !!!!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
bopeep


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh so cute! I can envision wonderful playtime in that, great job!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!! I remember having a "house" made out of fabric or plastic in the 50s that you put over a card table to play in. I loveed it and since I have a folding table in my "toyroom" that I use for rubber stamping I thought of making a cover for it also so that the grandkids could have a play house! I guess I better get busy on it - I love the shingles that you made!!!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

The frame was actually really easy to make. My husband built it in the garage, while I was sewing. He finished it in an afternoon, and it's designed to be taken apart and stored. I posted a pic of the kit I used in another post.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That turned out really cute! And it seems that the pets really like it--I'm sure the kids will too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What fun! Post some pics of the kids playing in it after they come for their visit!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am truly impressed !!!


----------

